# Re-New Case Finish



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Picked up a filthy revolting quartz clock at - guess - a boot sale for the grand sum of Â£1. Cleaned it, quartz movement now keeping excellent time. Dial electric blue is ok, but the case is brass plates secured to form an upright brick shape. The brass has been finished with minute grooves, it could look as though a coarse sandpaper has been rubbed across.

The finish is matte silver, except on the top plate, which has been rubbed away, revealing brass. Apart from alu paint, is there any way I can re-finish the case to silver again? Silver plate ?

Many thanks

Mike


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

You can get dial silvering kits to re-silver grandfather clock dials but they are quite expensive.  Try here


----------

